# ???Wattwurmsuche???



## Salty Waterboy (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, habe vor kurzem von jemanden gehört, das das Wattwurmsuchen illegal sein soll. Mir ist das Neu.|kopfkrat Das einzige was ich verstehe, das in Badebereichen (Bereich mit Bojen) das suchen, wegen der zurückgelassenen Löcher, untersagt ist.

War der Informant falsch informiert, oder ist da was dran? Will hier keine Gerüchte verbreiten. 

Gruß Belly


----------



## Carp-Hooligan (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Moin,

Soweit ich weiß ist das suchen in der Ostsee nur für Privaten gebrauch erlaubt,aber auch nur im Handstich/Spülverfahren!
D.h. ohne jeglich Elektrische Hilfsmittel wie Außenborder,Akkuschrauber oder der gleichen...

Gruß Andreas


----------



## degl (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*



Carp-Hooligan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Soweit ich weiß ist das suchen in der Ostsee nur für Privaten gebrauch erlaubt,aber auch nur im Handstich/Spülverfahren!
> D.h. ohne jeglich Elektrische Hilfsmittel wie Außenborder,Akkuschrauber oder der gleichen...
> ...



Richtig,......doch einige "Kurverwaltungen" haben es an "ihren Stränden" auch untersagt........zumindest in der Badesaisson

gruß degl


----------



## Salty Waterboy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Super! Danke für die schnellen Antworten.#6

Also mach ich weiter wie die letzten Jahre auch. Dachte schon ich muss mir jetzt immer die überteuerten Wattis kaufen.#d

Gruß Belly


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Doofe Frage aber was kosten denn son paar Wattwürmer im Angelshop?Bin kein Salzwasserangler interessiert mich nur  finde die Preise für Mist und Rotwurm auch immer recht überteuert.


----------



## BountyHunter81 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

In Doberan kosten sie glaub ich grad 23ct das Stück.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Bei uns in der Ecke, 0,27€ das Stück und an super Abenden braucht man schon mal knapp 100 Stück. 20km weiter kostenn sie dann 0,22€, also ich gehe lieber selber suchen, war mir nuch halt nicht mit der rechtlichen Sache sicher.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Na das sind mal gepfefferte Preise!Da wäre selbst ich nicht zu faul zum suchen!


----------



## degl (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Na das sind mal gepfefferte Preise!Da wäre selbst ich nicht zu faul zum suchen!



Na das 10er-Pack Tauwürmer liegt hier auch bei 1,80€ und die haben für den Händler den Vorteil, das sie deutlich länger "Lagerfähig" sind.........bei Watties ist nach ein paar Tagen "Schlus mit Lustig".....will sagen die sind sehr schnell nicht mehr verkaufbar

Somit sind die "Händlerpreise" erklärbar und mit "Gewinn" verkaufen die die Watties seeeehr selten.....ist eher ein Service, bei dem die Kosten nicht ausufern dürfen

gruß degl


----------



## elbetaler (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Über die Wattwurmsuche könnte man wirklich Bücher schreiben! Ich praktiziere das nun schon über 30 Jahre, und mag mir garnicht vorstellen, wieviel Geld ich dabei gespart habe. Die hier von Euch genannten Preise sind m.E. noch untertrieben.
Aufgrund schlechter Wetterlage (starke Brandung,...) war ich des Öfteren gezwungen, Wattis zu kaufen. Jedoch selten unter 20, eher um 30 bis 40 Cent! Von der Entfernung des Ladens zur See kann ich auch kaum eine Formel zur Preisbildung erkennen.
Kennt jemand an der deutschen Ostseeküste einen Angelladen, Vermieter, "mitfühlende" Privatpersonen o.ä., wo es einen auch ausserhalb der Öffnungszeiten frei zugänglichen Köderautomaten gibt? Ich jedenfalls nicht!
Hintergrund der Frage: Meine guten Erfahrungen von Dänemark-Aufenthalten. 
Solche Köderautomaten könnten z.B. in der Nähe von Seebrücken, Angelläden und stark beangelten Strandabschnitten stehen! Und da gehen die Wattis raus, wie warme Semmeln!

Na? @bellyfisher!, du wohnst doch an der Quelle... hab ich Dich da vielleicht auf eine Idee gebracht?
Ja, natürlich weiß ich, dass die Wattis im Laden zum grössten Teil von der Nordsee stammen. Selbst wenn die Menge im Automaten begrenzt ist, hat man aber event. 15 Angler oder mehr auf diese Weise mit Köder versorgt. Und Mundpropaganda ist die beste Werbung!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte dazu auch mal was schreiben, da auch ich die Preise echt "hammermässig" finde.
Ich fahre öfter nach Langeland, wo man (natürlich Urlaubsgebiet) entsprechende Preise bezahlt. Vergleiche mit Tauwürmern.....na ja, sollte man lassen, sonst denkt man über diese Wattwurmpreise noch mehr nach. Und wenn man dann nochmal rechnet " Ruten, 2 Vorfächer, 4 Haken = Würmer?? Wo auf einige Haken auch zwei Würmer müssen (wegen der Wurmgrösse) Günstig ist was anderes 
Es gibt einige Stellen, wo das Sammeln untersagt ist (meistens Schutzgebiete oder eben Hotelstrände u.s.w.)
Ich habe auch angefangen meine Würmer im Urlaub selbst zu sammeln. Dafür habe ich mir aus England eine Wattwurmpumpe gekauft. Echt cool das Ding. Aber auch ohne diese Pumpe macht das Sammeln Spass, schon allein wenn man an die Preise denkt |rolleyes#6
Auch wenn ich es mir (noch) leisten kann, solche Preise unterstütze ich nicht mehr, wenn möglich !

Aber jeder wie er mag............


----------



## kerasounta (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Wieso?
Preise hier in good old Germany sind doch top..

In Griehenland köstet ne Büchse mit Wattürmern oder Seeringelwürmern zwischen 4euro -7euro-

aber da sind keine 100gr drin sondern mit ach und krach 7 miniwürmer.. wenn man das umrechnet zu der portion hier bezahlt man in Greece für die gleiche menge 15-20 euro----

habe da unten Geld für Würmer gelassen in 5 jahren im Wert von einem LED 60 zoll TV..... #q|krach:#t

Nene, die Preise sind voll i. O. hier !!! diejenigen die Sammeln müssen auch entlohnt werden und das ohne das Sie einem die Hosen asuziehen wie in meiner heimat #6


----------



## browning44 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Hey,

ich suche meine Wattwürmer so gut wie immer selber da ich an der Nordsee (NF) wohne. Deswegen habe ich mich bis vor kurzem ich auch gar nicht über die Preise für Wattwürmer informiert.
Allerdings war ich vor kurzem gezwungen meine Wattwürmer bei einem örtlichen Angelhändler zu kaufen (es ist ja nicht immer Niedrigwasser).

Und ich war wirklich sehr erschrocken wie klein die Würmer im gegensatz zu meinen selber gesammelten würmern doch waren|bigeyes!!!
Die Preise fand ich deshalb nicht angemeßen. Aber vielleicht bin ich mit meinen selber gesammelten Würmern einfach verwöhnt...|supergri

Gruß browning44#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Preise hier in good old Germany sind doch top..
> 
> In Griehenland köstet ne Büchse mit Wattürmern oder Seeringelwürmern zwischen 4euro -7euro-
> ...


 
Hm, da sag ich jetzt mal nichts zu.........


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Na? @bellyfisher!, du wohnst doch an der Quelle... hab ich Dich da vielleicht auf eine Idee gebracht?


 
Ja, da habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, ober da gehört denke ich ne Menge Organisation dazu, die ich zeitlich nicht unterkriegen würde. Aber die Idee ist schon gut.

Nur darf man die Wattwürmer nicht komerziell in Deutschland suchen, sondern nur für den Eigenbedarf. Sonst wirds teuer.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Flöteboller (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Moin Moin
Habe mal eine Frage zum Thema Wattis suchen.Die meisten Wattwürmer die im Handel sind kommen doch von der Nordsee.Bellyfischer schreibt aber für Gewerbliche zwecke ist die Wurmsuche nicht erlaubt. Wie kommen die Leute an die grosse menge Würmer die der Handel so braucht dürfen die bestimmte abschnitte umflügen oder haben die spezialgeräte? Denn ich habe schon einigemale in Cuxhafen bei Ebbe Würmer gegraben bis man so etwa 100 Würmer ausgebuddelt hat weis man was man getan hat.Daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Würmer alle ausgegraben sind. Gruß Flöteboller  ;+


----------



## degl (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Die Holländer fahren mit "Spülschiffen" raus und spülen die im "großen Stile" aus dem Watt und auch die Dänen erlauben das gewerbsmäßige Wattwurmsuchen..............nur hier in Deutschland ist das Wattwurmsuchen/graben nur und ausschließlich für den "Eigenverbrauch" gestattet.....

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Ich sage es mal so, wenn ich vor Ort wohne würde und somit öfter bis oft zum Brandungsangeln gehen könnte, wäre ich wohl nicht bereit den Wattwurmpreis zu bezahlen und würde meine Würmer selber suchen. 20-25,00 € für Würmer pro Angeln ist ja nicht gerade nen Schnapper. 

Da ich aber nunmal nicht vor Ort wohne und max. 2x im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln komme, denke ich da überhaupt nicht drüber nach. Ich werde das "bisschen" Zeit, was mir zur Verfügung steht, garantiert nicht mit der Suche nach Würmern verbringen #d |supergri.


----------



## Flöteboller (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*

Moin Moin
Danke Für eure Beiträge. Konnte mir nicht vorstellen wie man so viele Würmer jeden Tag beschaffen kann.Habe selber 50 -60 mal um Cuxhafen Würmer gegraben und hab selten mehr als zwei -drei Leute Würmer suchen sehen.Habe dann in Steubenhöft geangelt Bekannte hatten damals in der nähe einen Wohnwagen. Bin zwischen Bremen und Hamburg zuhause für ein bis zwei mal Dänemark im Jahr ist es zu weit nur zum Würmer Graben. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Nordis01 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: ???Wattwurmsuche???*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Über die Wattwurmsuche könnte man wirklich Bücher schreiben! Ich praktiziere das nun schon über 30 Jahre, und mag mir garnicht vorstellen, wieviel Geld ich dabei gespart habe. Die hier von Euch genannten Preise sind m.E. noch untertrieben.
> Aufgrund schlechter Wetterlage (starke Brandung,...) war ich des Öfteren gezwungen, Wattis zu kaufen. Jedoch selten unter 20, eher um 30 bis 40 Cent! Von der Entfernung des Ladens zur See kann ich auch kaum eine Formel zur Preisbildung erkennen.
> Kennt jemand an der deutschen Ostseeküste einen Angelladen, Vermieter, "mitfühlende" Privatpersonen o.ä., wo es einen auch ausserhalb der Öffnungszeiten frei zugänglichen Köderautomaten gibt? Ich jedenfalls nicht!
> Hintergrund der Frage: Meine guten Erfahrungen von Dänemark-Aufenthalten.
> ...


 Bei uns in Flensburg gibt es einen Köderautomaten.


----------

